# cherry+black bee shrimp nano



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i set this tank up a little over a month ago. i started with 14 RCSfrom diff. sources.

tank: 2.5 gal.
light: dest lamp 23watt spiral bulb
fauna: cherries+wild black bee shrimp
flora: elodea, HM(i think), xmas moss, java fern and various clippings from my 5 gallon
heater: elite 25 watt
filter: elite inside filter(i like it a lot, its expremely quiet, creates lots of flow, and oxygenates the water)
substrate: amazonia 2

water
pH:7.6(i think its the rocks but the shrimp seem to be thriving in there so i dont want to mess with it)
gH:7-8
kH:1-2
temp: turned it down to 75 after adding bee shrimp(used to be 80)
nitrate:<5ppm
nitrite+ammonia:0

here are some pics:

full tank pic.









berried RCS 









RCS feeding









wild bee









i thought it was a nice pic.









saved the best for last. i like this one the most









thanks for looking! PLEASE leave a comment!


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice tank, Tex. Do you have a full picture of the tank?


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice tank and shrimp!


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

gravy9 said:


> Very nice tank, Tex. Do you have a full picture of the tank?


the first pic. is a full tank pic. thanks for your comments!


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

i like the start but can't wait for the moss to expand >_<b...


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i dont know why, but everything tends to grow extremely slow in this tank compared to my 5 gallon CRS tank maybe its because i have incandescent light over it.


----------



## chaznsc (Sep 29, 2006)

gosh thats great


----------



## jeepn4x4 (Dec 13, 2008)

Very nice tank. I have a few diff. species of moss that I am waiting on to grow as well. Seems like it is taking forever.


----------



## Chromes03 (Apr 10, 2008)

hey u have some really nice rcs...very solid...keep up the good work


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks for all of your comments! the shrimp are breeding like crazy i have over 60 babies now.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Are the Bee shrimp breeding? How are they doing in general?

I am currently cycling two 10g tanks for shrimp and am considering keeping RCS with Bee's.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

the bee shrimp arent breeding in my RCS tank but its probably because the tank is too small and the water parameters arent stable enough. i think you'll be able to do it in a 10 gallon though. i would reccomend you to keep them in seperate tanks just so you could adjust to the water parameters to what each species likes. bee shrimp like 75 degrees and softer water. cherries will breed under those conditions but breed A LOT faster at 80 degrees and harder water. i learned this when i moved my cherries from my 5 gallon CRS tank into my 2.5 tank which was setup mainly for RCS.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Tex627. I have set up both 10g's with ADA aqua soil for shrimp that need lower pH and softer water. Hoping to eventually keep Tigers or Bees.

I have a colony of RCS in my 6g tank now and will transfer some to the 10g's when they are cycled. Am hoping they will adapt to the different water conditions.

Will have to start a thread for these sooner or later. . .

Good luck!

-Roy


----------



## wmsvn (Oct 22, 2008)

very nice

goodluck


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

np, they will adapt fine. make sure you acclimate them well though. i reccomend the dripping method. it usually takes about 1 hour until the water parameters match but i let a drip a little longer just in case. what kind of bee shrimp are you thinking of getting?


----------



## wmsvn (Oct 22, 2008)

what is the name of the plant right above your heater in pic 1? I have some in my tank and it growth very slow, I just want some more info on that plant. I'm terrible at remember the name.



>


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

lol its called elodea. archea something? it actually grows pretty fast in my tank and i dont even have C02. i just grow it out and use it for transporting shrimp.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

here are some pictures of the baby RCS.

this was my 1st batch- little less than a month old?









here is one of the new babies









and more coming..... this is one of the 3 berried females i have.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i have a berried bee shrimp! i also took out the rocks the raised the pH and put in yamaya rocks. so i think i'll have baby bee shrimp very soon!!! i'll take a picture tomorrow and post it.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Great pic's!

Congrats on the berried Bee--let us know how it turns out!


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

ohh the pics of the baby shrimp are so cute.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i will be sure to make a post when the baby bees hatch but its probably going to take around a month. i have a berried CRS and shes been holding her egss forever. lol i cant wait until the CRS babies hatch.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks starrystarstarr


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

more babies today! i actually saw a couple pop out of their eggs.


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

The CRS hold forever!! mine held for almost two months


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

o man! i was hoping to see some babies soon...........=/ lol whats teh temp of your tank?


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

tex627 said:


> more babies today! i actually saw a couple pop out of their eggs.


ahh man ive never had the chance to see this happen. i have spent endless hours watching them and never had the luck u had.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

actually i saw this 2/4 times the eggs were hatching. it take an hour or 2 for all their eggs to hatch


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i added some glosso and took out some other plants.

full tank pic









berried wild bee shrimp









floaters









roots of the floaters. the babies love hiding in there









floaters are for sale they are great for shrimp tanks. they'll soak up excess nutrients and provide hiding places for shrimp: 3$ for handful


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i also addd 2 micro rasboras in there to eat up the planaria and bugs.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i did a count during feeding time today.
cherries ~70
wild bee 5(2 berried)


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i had all 4 bee shrimp get berried but didnt see many babies only about 10


----------



## Bettatail (Jan 14, 2009)

tex627, hey, my RCS population is 40+, 20 originals that you gave me and 20+ new hatches, and, 4 berried, population will be 100+ in a month. 

just let you know I am not going to get any CRS or black bee, there is couple reasons. first, it is a big cool off after I found out all the passion for pursuing the high grade CRS should be kept in Japan ONLY--now understand why a shrimp with solid white body and a perfect red pot on the center of its carapace is the highest grade.
second, my RCS tank is going to be the breeding tank for some rare fish, RCS don't eat fish eggs, but CRS or black bee do.

Last, there are something need to be mentioned, ceramic bio cubes should be placed in the area where water flow fast, not at the bottom of the tank. thanks for correcting me on sfbaaps.
and, Chris chu might oder some sulawesi shrimps, if these shrimps show up in SJ next month and are in good price, I will go to SJ, if you want these shrimps too, I will take you there, free ride.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

hey, lol i was wondering if you were the same person from SFBAAPS which is why i asked for your name. as for the CRS, i think their behavior is the same as RCS, im pretty sure they dont eat fish eggs but if you dont want any thats fine. 

as i mentioned on SFBAAPS:
"fast flow is beneficial for only SOME bacteria. a filter with slow flow and little light will develope nitrifers which is another kind of bacteria beneficial to the aquarium due to its ability to get rid of NO3."

so bio media works effectively to culture bacteria that gets rid of nitrate in places that are dark with slow water flow, not only in fast water flow areas. i use ceramic rings in the bottom of the tank in order to provide hiding places for my shrimp and to weigh down spinach and cucumbers i feed them.

thanks for the sulawesi shrimp offer, but i dont know much about them and i'm trying to focus more on breeding higher grade CRS. 

its very nice of you to offer me a ride there. thanks for the offer! but im moving in exactly a month and my tanks wont even be cycled yet.


----------



## veedubdrouin (Feb 20, 2008)

Your cherries have great, deep color.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks, i've actually been selling/giving away the deeper red ones lately because it seems too unatural to me in an aquascape.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

things have been going well. im preparing for a move and got rid of about 90 shrimp in the last 2 weeks. heres what my tank looks like now


----------

